

Android nears 50 percent global market share - pradeepbheron
http://www.techperiod.com/2011/08/android-nears-50-percent-global-market.html

======
Pointsly
I still think iPhone will continue to reign supreme... very interesting what
will happen over the next 5 years.

~~~
glimcat
Mobile development has been going on a fairly straight course for a while now.
Curves are coming. I'm not sure it's possible to make projections that far out
at this point since it will depend heavily on how well various groups adapt.

